# 2001: An Alexa Odyssey



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

https://youtu.be/JepKVUym9Fg


----------



## jobo132435 (Jan 9, 2018)

Made me smile 😊


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

So true!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## dtdgallagher (Jul 9, 2018)

Brilliant


----------

